# Removing carburetor on HS928



## honda928 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone have a link to a video on how to remove the carburetor on HS928? I have checked the internet and cannot locate one? Engine is running badly and hard to start. Once running it is backfiring and when changing from low speed to high it just bogs down and stalls. Would like to take the carb off and clean but there are no guidelines on the internet? Many other makes but not the HS928.

Tks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Hopefully someone will be able to locate a video for you. In the meanwhile, i'll leave this here. I just stumbled across it last night and think it looks very handy to have.
Honda GX and clone carburetor check sheet


----------



## honda928 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks "dbert" that is a handy reference sheet. Will keep on file.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

With a 10mm wrench, Drop the Bowl. You might find lots of crap in the bowl. Then clean the jet using a wire tie from a loaf of bread. Sometimes there's no need to remove the carb.


----------



## honda928 (Jan 26, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> With a 10mm wrench, Drop the Bowl. You might find lots of crap in the bowl. Then clean the jet using a wire tie from a loaf of bread. Sometimes there's no need to remove the carb.


Okay however I am not familiar with the process.

I would assume you would shut off the fuel valve. Is it necessary to unscrew the jet once bowl is removed or can you run the wire through the jet from the bottom without removing?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If you can tip the snowblower forward on the auger, it is easier to access. The center bolt on the bottom of the carb will allow you to remove the bowl. Then run wire up through the jet. Make sure the gasket is in the right place before reattaching the bowl.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

If you look up donyboy73 on you tube and look up honda carburetor, he has lots of great information. Some of the lawnmower stuff has the same carburetor.


----------

